# Are you kidding me???!!!!!!



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vzzx0QdaZyw

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vzzx0QdaZyw[/media]


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

WOWZER! 
Talk about "Do more with less"
Nice sight casting too!


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Pretty cool. I was gonna try that one day with Bull Shark. How do you think that would go?


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Well that's one way to do it!!!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

That's just wade fishing taken to an extreme.
A behavior I can understand.
Used a similar technique in the summer to catch yellowtail snapper off Carysfort Light.
Spinning tackle though, made cuda cut offs more fun to watch.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Wow!  Can't say I've ever done anything like that...intentionally!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Great find. That is freaking awesome.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

just when you think you've seen it all they throw something like this at you [smiley=cigar.gif]


----------



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

I doubt that fly reel will hold up for very long.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> I doubt that fly reel will hold up for very long.


If it was me I would be happy to waste a reel only to do that once. Decent reels are under a $100 these days. You would waste that much on a kayak or cabana rental fee for a day at a resort in a popular place.


----------



## skinnywatercharter (Apr 20, 2009)

> > I doubt that fly reel will hold up for very long.
> 
> 
> If it was me I would be happy to waste a reel only to do that once. Decent reels are under a $100 these days. You would waste that much on a kayak or cabana rental fee for a day at a resort in a popular place.


Or, you could rinse it off with freshwater............. most good reels are tested by being submerged in saltwater for some time.


----------



## chrism (Jul 1, 2007)

the problem with the internet is someone is always one-upping you 

this is just jaw droppingly stupid:

http://www.fandome.com/video/113730/How-To-Fish-Like-A-Bada/?q=k


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

> the problem with the internet is someone is always one-upping you
> 
> this is just jaw droppingly stupid:
> 
> http://www.fandome.com/video/113730/How-To-Fish-Like-A-Bada/?q=k



I'm guessing that when they cut from the "dive from the helo" scene to the "underwater" scene, what you are seeing is a guy diving off a sportfisher onto a very tired and just released marlin. If that fish was green, it would be like trying to hold on to a 300 lb bottle rocket. ;D


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2009)

The first video is really cool. That'd be awesome to do one day, once I learn how to fly fish.


----------

